# Sub-Sonic ammo



## scwareagle (Jan 11, 2010)

This is probably a dumb question but.......What is the difference between normal ammo and sub-sonic ammo?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Velocity.
Subsonic equals lower speed than the speed of sound.
Do a search on speed of sound and learn a bit more.

tumbleweed


----------



## scwareagle (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks TOF.......


----------

